

Virtual currency on eBay - tjomk
http://www.ebay.com/chp/Virtual-Currency-/179197

======
superflit
No news here and be aware:

There is no SELLER protection for virtual goods. The buyer may lie, use the
bought currency and still get its money back filling a complain.

There are means to avoid this but you will incur in more costs...

------
sirsar
If I'm not mistaken, this represents a reversal of Ebay policy: in the past,
they used to terminate your account, freeze your assets, etc at the first hint
that you were selling Bitcoins. They didn't do this to everybody, but it
happened often enough.

Unfortunately, the same old problem occurs here: how do you trade an
irreversible currency for a reversible one?

------
zengr
Related: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/04/ebay-now-allows-virtual-
cur...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/04/ebay-now-allows-virtual-currency-
sales/)

------
SippinLean
Aw, I was hoping Ebay was finally accepting BTC as payment.

